# ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته ...  مع أغرب الأخبار عن الحيوانات !



## قلم حر (7 يوليو 2007)

ببغاء "ثرثارة" تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته 
 (GMT+04:00) - 17/02/06






من فصيلة الببغاء الأفريقي الرمادي
---------------------------------​*لندن، إنجلترا (CNN) -- كشفت "ثرثرة" ببغاء لبريطاني خيانة محبوبته له عندما أخذ يردد اسم العشيق الخفي، وفق ما نقلت وكالة الأنباء البريطانية.*
وبدأ "زيكي" الببغاء الأفريقي ذو اللون الرمادي ترديد "أنا أحبك يا غاري" أثناء جلوس صاحبه مبرمج الكمبيوتر، كريس تيلور، مع صديقته سوزي كولنز، في شقتهما بمنطقة ليدز شرقي إنجلترا.
وعندما بدأ الارتباك على سوزي، أدرك كريس المخدوع أن صديقته تخونه وتلتقي خلسة في شقتهما المشتركة بالعشيق "غاري" وعلى مرآي من أنظار "زيكي."
وتمادى "زيكي" في كشف المستور حينما أخذ يقلد صوت سوزي وهي تتحدث مع غاري بالهاتف مردداً "Hiya Gary"
ولم تملك عندها سوزي، 25 عاماً، سوى الاعتراف بالجرم والإفضاء لكريس عن علاقة تربطها بزميل عمل يدعى "غاري" منذ أربعة أشهر.
وغادرت عندها سوزي الشقة التي تتشاركها وصديقها كريس منذ عام.
وأضطر كريس كارهاً على التخلي عن "زيكي" الذي رفض التوقف عن مناداة "غاري" وتقليد صوت المحبوبة المخادعة.
ويتحسر كريس على مفارقة ببغائه قائلاً " لم يؤسفني مشاهدة سوزي وهي تدير ظهرها بقدر ما حطم قلب فراق زيكي.. أنا أحبه وأفتقده بشده.. ولكن يعذبني سماعه وهو يردد ذلك الاسم مراراً وتكراراً."
ومضى متألماً "لا أصدق أن زيكي قد ذهب.. يمكنني التأقلم على فراق سوزي ولكن ليس زيكي."
ويشار أن الببغاء زيكي قضى برفقة صاحبه كريس ثمانية أعوام.
وأبدت سوزي، التي اعترفت بجرم الخيانة، تعجبها من تخلص صديقها السابق عن ببغائه الثرثارة ومضت قائلة "يدهشني تخلصه من ذلك الطائر.. كان يقضي وقته في الحديث معه أكثر مني."


----------



## قلم حر (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته .*

نكمل مع بعض من أطرف الأخبار عن الببغاوات :
قرد وببغاء يفشلان خطط سرقة محل صاحبهما
1832 (GMT+04:00) - 18/10/04






قرد ينقذ صاحبه من السرقة، بمساعدة الببغاء
----------------------------------​*عمان، الأردن ( CNN) -- حال قرد وببغاء دون تمكين لص من سرقة احدى الكافتيريات بمدينة الزرقاء الاردنية.*
والقصة هي أن الببغاء، الذي يملكه صاحب المحل، كان عادة يداعب الزبائن من الشباب والشابات بكلمات " اهلا وسهلا .. مع السلامة"، في حين كان القرد يقدم مطافىء السجائر وعلب المناديل الصحية للزبائن في المحل، والقيام بحركات مضحكة.
وفي ليلة مظلمة، تسلل لص داخل المحل بعد ان خلع اقفاله الخارجية وفتح الابواب الزجاجية الداخلية، ليتوجه الى موقع النقود وهو مطمئن انه وحده، حسب ما نقلته وكالة الأنباء الإمارتية.
وقبل ان يحاول اللص فتح ادراج النقود، انهال القرد على راسه بالمنافض والصحون الزجاجية والحديدية، فيما كان الببغاء يصيح " حرامي .. حرامي ".
ولحسن الحظ كانت مجموعة من الشباب يتسامرون امام احد المنازل القريبة من الكفتيريا، فهبوا لنجدتة القرد والببغاء، بينما فر اللص دون ان يظفر بشيء.


----------



## قلم حر (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته .*

محاكمة امرأة لقتلها ببغاء
1500 (GMT+04:00) - 31/10/04






معاملة الحيوان بقسوة عقوبتها الحبس في بعض الدول
------------------------------------​*دبي، الإمارات العربية المتحدة (CNN)-- تجري في مدينة نوفوكوزنيسك في روسيا، أغرب محاكمة من نوعها تمثل فيها امرأة (35 عاما) لممارستها المعاملة القاسية تجاه حيوان، مما أدى إلى مصرعه.*
وجاء في قرار الاتهام أن المرأة قتلت ببغاء جارتها بسبب صراخه أثناء تناولهما طعام الغداء معا، بحسب ما نقلته وكالة الأنباء الإماراتية.
وفي البداية صرخت المرأة طالبة من الببغاء الكف عن الصراخ، ومن ثم فتحت القفص ولوت رقبته.
وتنص المادة 245 من قانون العقوبات الروسي على معاقبة من يعامل الحيوان بقسوة، بالحبس لمدة ستة أشهر.


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته .*

ميرسى يا قلم حر على القصص الجميله .......ولقد ذكرتنى بشابين من أقاربى توأم وكانوا يملكون ببغاء جميل ولكنه كان يحب أحدهما أكثر من الاخر حتى أنه كان يميز بينهما   وينادى بأسم الذى يحبه دائما"ويلتزم الصمت عند رؤيته للاخر ..............ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## قلم حر (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته .*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ميرسى يا قلم حر على القصص الجميله .......ولقد ذكرتنى بشابين من أقاربى توأم وكانوا يملكون ببغاء جميل ولكنه كان يحب أحدهما أكثر من الاخر حتى أنه كان يميز بينهما وينادى بأسم الذى يحبه دائما"ويلتزم الصمت عند رؤيته للاخر ..............ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


هههههههههههه .
أما ببغاء خبيث بصحيح .
قصه طريفه فعلا .
شكرا للمرور و الاٍضافه اللذيذه جدا .
الرب يبارك حياتك .​


----------



## missorang2006 (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته .*

*قصص حلوة قلم حر
و أحد اصحابي عنده بالبيت ببغاء
لما تعصب بتحكي "علة"
ولما ابوه ينادي علية بتقول "ايوة"
وبتصرح لما امه تمرق من قبالها
شكرا مرة تانية *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته .*

ههههههههههههههههه

حوادث غريبة بس حلوة 

ميرسى يا سمردلى على الموضوع الحلو كتير​


----------



## monlove (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته .*

hhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## قلم حر (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته .*



missorang2006 قال:


> *قصص حلوة قلم حر*
> *و أحد اصحابي عنده بالبيت ببغاء*
> *لما تعصب بتحكي "علة"*
> *ولما ابوه ينادي علية بتقول "ايوة"*
> ...


هههههههههههههه !
فعلا طيور طريفه جدا ...و اٍجتماعيه كمان .
شكرا للمرور و الاٍضافه الحلوه .
الرب يبارك حياتك .​


----------



## قلم حر (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته .*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> حوادث غريبة بس حلوة​
> 
> ميرسى يا سمردلى على الموضوع الحلو كتير​


لا شكر على واجب .
شكرا للتشجيع المستمر .
الرب يبارك حياتك .
:new8:​


----------



## قلم حر (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته .*



monlove قال:


> hhhhhhhhhhhh


هههههههههههههههههههههه .
شكرا للمرور .
الرب يبارك حياتك .​


----------



## ميرنا (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته .*

انا عاوزه واحد زى ده بس مش عاوزاه يفضح حد اتكلم معاه بس :smil13:​


----------



## قلم حر (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته .*



ميرنا قال:


> انا عاوزه واحد زى ده بس مش عاوزاه يفضح حد اتكلم معاه بس :smil13:​


هههههههههههههه !!
عاوزه ببغاء تفصيل :vava:؟؟
جاري البيحث مع مينا :gy0000:عن تفصيل ببغاء ليكي :t9:.
شكرا لمرورك .
الرب يبارك حياتك .​


----------



## ميرنا (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته .*



قلم حر قال:


> هههههههههههههه !!
> 
> عاوزه ببغاء تفصيل :vava:؟؟
> جاري البيحث مع مينا :gy0000:عن تفصيل ببغاء ليكي :t9:.
> ...


 
ليه تفصيل بقا ؟
يارب فار يعضك ​


----------



## Coptic Man (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته .*

شكرا يا قلم حر علي المعلومات اللي دمها خفيف دي

دايما متالق

الرب يباركك


----------



## totty (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته .*

ميرسى قلم حر حلو القصص الظريفه والغريبه من نوعها دى

ميرسى ليك

وربنا معاك​


----------



## alhor (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته .*


شكرا ياقلم حر على الاخبار الطريفة 

مش احسن الواحد مايربيش عنده فتانين 



تحياتى


​


----------



## Moony34 (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته .*

قصص طريفة جدا...
فكرتني بنكتة عن واحدة كان عندها بغبغان وكان دايما بيعايب عليها علشان سلوكها مش كويس فجابت واحد فتوة وقالتله البغبغان بيشتمني فأخد البغبغان عنده اسبوع وكل يوم يقولله فلانه يروح قايله شتيمة يروح صاحبنا مغطس راس البغبغان في الميه لغاية أما يبقي هيتخنق وفي الآخر بطل الشتيمة صاحبنا خد البغبغان وراح للست وسأله قدامها لو المدام معاها راجل يبقي إيه؟ البغبغان قالله يبقي أخوها ... قالله طب لو معاها اتنين قالله يبقوا إخواتها ... قالله طب لو معاها تلات رجاله البغبغان قالله يبقوا باباها واخواتها الاتنين فقالله طب لو معاها أربع رجاله البغبغان قالله يا عم هات الميه دي حاجة تقرف.


----------



## قلم حر (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته .*



ميرنا قال:


> انا عاوزه واحد زى ده بس مش عاوزاه يفضح حد اتكلم معاه بس :smil13:​


بصراحه : فهمت ردك السابق غلط .......ممكن يتفهم بأكتر من طريقه !!
و بعد التدقيق أكثر بردك أقول :
بس الببغاء ما بيتكلمش ......بس بيقول بعض كلام حافظه أو ردود مكرره على أسئله مكرره !!





ميرنا قال:


> ليه تفصيل بقا ؟
> 
> 
> يارب فار يعضك ​


تفصيل للسبب السابق .
و أنا ما أخافش من الفيران .......أستعير ( ننس ) منك يومين و يعمل الواجب معاهم:smil15: !​


----------



## قلم حر (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته .*



Coptic Man قال:


> شكرا يا قلم حر علي المعلومات اللي دمها خفيف دي
> 
> دايما متالق
> 
> الرب يباركك


فين أيامك فين ؟؟؟؟
صحيح مواضيعك هنا قليله ......بس نوعيتها راقيه جدا ......منتظرين جديدك .
شكرا للمجامله اللطيفه .
الرب يبارك حياتك و يوفقك .


----------



## قلم حر (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته .*



totty قال:


> ميرسى قلم حر حلو القصص الظريفه والغريبه من نوعها دى​
> 
> ميرسى ليك​
> 
> وربنا معاك​


أهلا بيكي .....نورتي الموضوع .
شكرا لتشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .​


----------



## قلم حر (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته .*



alhor قال:


> شكرا ياقلم حر على الاخبار الطريفة ​
> مش احسن الواحد مايربيش عنده فتانين ​
> 
> 
> تحياتى​


ليه هو اٍنت بتعمل أيه و مخبيه:99: ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شكرا للمرور و التشجيع .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .​


----------



## قلم حر (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته .*



Moony34 قال:


> قصص طريفة جدا...
> فكرتني بنكتة عن واحدة كان عندها بغبغان وكان دايما بيعايب عليها علشان سلوكها مش كويس فجابت واحد فتوة وقالتله البغبغان بيشتمني فأخد البغبغان عنده اسبوع وكل يوم يقولله فلانه يروح قايله شتيمة يروح صاحبنا مغطس راس البغبغان في الميه لغاية أما يبقي هيتخنق وفي الآخر بطل الشتيمة صاحبنا خد البغبغان وراح للست وسأله قدامها لو المدام معاها راجل يبقي إيه؟ البغبغان قالله يبقي أخوها ... قالله طب لو معاها اتنين قالله يبقوا إخواتها ... قالله طب لو معاها تلات رجاله البغبغان قالله يبقوا باباها واخواتها الاتنين فقالله طب لو معاها أربع رجاله البغبغان قالله يا عم هات الميه دي حاجة تقرف.


هههههههههههههههههههههههه .
ببغان عنيد .......صعب يستسلم بسهوله .
شكرا للطرفه الجميله .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته .*

جمل يقتل سيده أستراليه و هو يحاول أغتصابها !!





 
دخلت الجمال أستراليا في أربعينيات القرن الماضي كي تستخدم في النقل
----------------------------​ 
قتل جمل صاحبته الأسترالية بعد محاولته ممارسة الجنس معها، وقد عثر على جثة السيدة في مزرعة الأسرة القريبة من مدينة ميتشيل في مقاطعة كوينزلاند. 
وكان الجمل قد قدم هدية للسيدة في عيد ميلادها الستين حيث عرف عنها عشقها للحيوانات الأليفة. 
ويزن الجمل، البالغ من العمر 10 أشهر، حوالي 152 كيلوجراما وكاد يقتل عنزة الأسرة عدة مرات خنقا لدى بروكه عليها محاولا ممارسة الجنس معها. 
ومن الواضح أن السيدة كانت يوم السبت هدفا لنزوات الجمل الجنسية فقد طرحها أرضا وبرك عليها بطريقة وصفتها الشرطة بشكل مهذب بأنها "سلوك جنسي". 
يذكر أن الجمال الصغيرة ليست عدوانية في العادة ولكنها يمكن أن تصبح مصدر تهديد إذا عوملت كالحيوانات الأليفة. 
WB-OL​موضوع من BBC​ 

منشور 2007/08/20 11:12:03 GMT​


----------



## قلم حر (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته ...  مع أغرب الأخبار عن الحيوانا*

ببغاء يقلد جرس إنذار وينقذ حياة عائلة
1411 (GMT+04:00) - 23/10/07​ 





ثرثرة الببغاء مفيدة أحيانا ومسلية في كثير من الأحيان
---------------------------------------------------​*منسي، الهند (CNN) -- رغم أن الببغاء طائر مسل بثرثرته المتواصلة، إلا أن له العديد من الأدوار الأخرى التي يقوم بها بطرق شتى، تثبت جميعها في نهاية المطاف أنه صديق وفي وشجاع، ففي الهند، أنقذ ببغاء مزعج يحب تقليد الأصوات، حياة رجل وابنه من حريق شب في منزلهما، وذلك بتقليده لصوت إنذار جهاز الكشف عن الدخان، وفقا لما صرح به صاحب الطائر.*
وقال شانون كونويل (33 عاما)، إنه غرق في النوم مع ابنه (9 أعوام) على الأريكة عندما كانا يشاهدان فيلما، وفي تمام الساعة الثالثة فجرا، سمعا الببغاء الأمازوني "بينت" يقلد صوت جهاز إنذار الحريق، فاستيقظا ليجدوا منزلهم يحترق.
وذكر كونويل "لقد كان بالفعل يصرخ بأعلى صوته"، كما صرحت الأسوشيتد برس.
ورغم أن جهاز كشف الدخان والحرائق أطلق الإنذار، إلا أن صوت الطائر هو ما أثار انتباه العائلة.
هذا قد صرح المسؤولون في مدينة منسي، بأن النيران دمرت غرفة الطعام والمطبخ وغرفة النوم، كما أن التحقيق ما زال جاريا.
وقال كونويل، إنه إلى جانب "بينت"، فإن نومه هو وابنه على الأريكة قد ساعد في إنقاذهما، إذ كان من المحتمل ألا يسمعا صوت الطائر أو جهاز الإنذار لو كانا نائمين في غرف النوم.
(قلم حر : التكمله موجوده على شكل تقارير مفصله في نفس الموضوع ) 
وكان ببغاء، إلى جانب صديقه القرد، قد حالا، وفي وقت سابق في الأردن، دون تمكين لص من سرقة كافتيريا بمدينة الزرقاء الأردنية، بعد أن اقتحم أحد اللصوص الكافتيريا محاولاً سرقتها.
وقبل أن يحاول اللص فتح دُرج النقود، انهال القرد على رأسه بالمنافض والصحون الزجاجية والحديدية، فيما كان الببغاء يصيح " حرامي .. حرامي."
وفي بريطانيا، كشفت "ثرثرة" ببغاء لبريطاني خيانة محبوبته له عندما أخذ يردد اسم العشيق الخفي.
وبدأ "زيكي" الببغاء الأفريقي ذو اللون الرمادي ترديد جملة "أنا أحبك يا غاري" أثناء جلوس صاحبه مبرمج الكمبيوتر، كريس تيلور، مع صديقته سوزي كولنز، في شقتهما بمنطقة ليدز شرقي إنجلترا.
وعندما بدأ الارتباك على سوزي، أدرك كريس المخدوع أن صديقته تخونه وتلتقي خلسة في شقتهما المشتركة بالعشيق "غاري" وعلى مرأى من أنظار "زيكي."
وتمادى "زيكي" في كشف المستور حينما أخذ يقلد صوت سوزي وهي تتحدث مع غاري بالهاتف مردداً "Hiya Gary."
ولم تملك عندها سوزي، 25 عاماً، سوى الاعتراف بالجرم والإفضاء لكريس عن علاقة تربطها بزميل عمل يدعى "غاري" منذ أربعة أشهر.


----------



## ميرنا (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته ...  مع أغرب الأخبار عن الحيوانا*

مش قلتلك عاوزه واحد زية :ranting:​


----------



## قلم حر (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته ...  مع أغرب الأخبار عن الحيوانا*



ميرنا قال:


> مش قلتلك عاوزه واحد زية :ranting:​


أنا لسه بادور !
لما ألاقي : هأحسب حسابك بواحد ( بيتكلم أكتر مني ...هههههههههههه) .


----------



## ميرنا (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته ...  مع أغرب الأخبار عن الحيوانا*



قلم حر قال:


> أنا لسه بادور !
> لما ألاقي : هأحسب حسابك بواحد ( بيتكلم أكتر مني ...هههههههههههه) .


لما نشوف اخرتها :t26:​


----------



## قلم حر (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته ...  مع أغرب الأخبار عن الحيوانا*



ميرنا قال:


> لما نشوف اخرتها :t26:​


:t23:


----------



## جيلان (20 سبتمبر 2008)

> وجاء في قرار الاتهام أن المرأة قتلت ببغاء جارتها بسبب صراخه أثناء تناولهما طعام الغداء معا، بحسب ما نقلته وكالة الأنباء الإماراتية.
> وفي البداية صرخت المرأة طالبة من الببغاء الكف عن الصراخ، ومن ثم فتحت القفص ولوت رقبته.



*يا لهوى دى مفترية
انا يا دوب مرة طيرت عصفورة عشن كانت مضيقانى بس كنت صغيرة :t23:
بس طيرتها بس من غير اعمل فيها حاجة :smile01*


----------



## قلم حر (20 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *يا لهوى دى مفترية*
> *انا يا دوب مرة طيرت عصفورة عشن كانت مضيقانى بس كنت صغيرة :t23:*
> *بس طيرتها بس من غير اعمل فيها حاجة :smile01*


و الدليل : قالولو .

الست ( لوت ) رقبة الببغاء , ما قتلتهاش !!


----------



## جيلان (20 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> و الدليل : قالولو .
> 
> الست ( لوت ) رقبة الببغاء , ما قتلتهاش !!



*هههههههههههههههه
لا منا العصفورة الى رمتها زمنها كويسة بردوا :t30:*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا قلم على الموضوع  بجد جميل
انا بحب البغبانات اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى​*


----------



## قلم حر (20 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *لا منا العصفورة الى رمتها زمنها كويسة بردوا :t30:*


 بس بدون جناحات .

ربنا يعينها , و يطول عمرها في ( بطن القطة ) .


----------



## قلم حر (20 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ميرسى يا قلم على الموضوع بجد جميل​*
> 
> *انا بحب البغبانات اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى*​


 شكرا لمرورك و تشجيعك .
و مين مننا ما بيحبش الببغانات ؟

ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## جيلان (20 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> بس بدون جناحات .
> 
> ربنا يعينها , و يطول عمرها في ( بطن القطة ) .



*متصحيش ضميرى :smil8:*
*لا بامانة افتكرتها وزعلت عليها كدى 
يلا بقى عمرها *


----------



## قلم حر (20 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *متصحيش ضميرى :smil8:*
> *لا بامانة افتكرتها وزعلت عليها كدى *
> *يلا بقى عمرها *


 طويب .


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته .*



قلم حر قال:


> محاكمة امرأة لقتلها ببغاء
> 1500 (gmt+04:00) - 31/10/04
> 
> 
> ...







*جميلة القصص واهمها( زيكي)
المهم عايزين وحدة زيها اخي قلم
بطريقك شفلنا نجيبها منين
ههههههههههه
مشكور على كل جديد
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح




*​


----------



## ارووجة (20 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههه اي حلووو كتير
صورة القرد يجننننننن هههههههههههههه
ميرسي عالموضوع الحلو


----------



## قلم حر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته .*



كليم متى قال:


> *جميلة القصص واهمها( زيكي)*
> 
> *المهم عايزين وحدة زيها اخي قلم*
> *بطريقك شفلنا نجيبها منين*
> ...


صف على الدور , صار ( الدور ) على الفرن , أكبر من( الدور) هون .

شكرا لمرورك و تشجيعك .


----------



## قلم حر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> ههههههههه اي حلووو كتير
> صورة القرد يجننننننن هههههههههههههه
> ميرسي عالموضوع الحلو


فعلا , القرد بيبان ( بريء ) جدا .

شكرا لمرورك و تشجيعك .


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

فعلامواضيع طريفة ولذيذة
الرب يباركك

مرثا​


----------



## جيلان (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته .*



قلم حر قال:


> صف على الدور , صار ( الدور ) على الفرن , أكبر من( الدور) هون .
> 
> شكرا لمرورك و تشجيعك .



*زباينك كتير
الله يسهلووووو *


----------



## قلم حر (22 سبتمبر 2008)

marth قال:


> فعلامواضيع طريفة ولذيذة​
> الرب يباركك​
> 
> مرثا​


 شكرا لمرورك و تشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: ببغاء ثرثاره  تكشف لصاحبها خيانة صديقته .*



جيلان قال:


> *زباينك كتير*
> *الله يسهلووووو *


 للأسف : كمية البضاعة , صفر !
تجاره خسرانه .


----------



## viviane tarek (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*هههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة اوى 

ومدحكة اوى

وغريبة اوى

وانتا قلم حر

جامد اوى

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## زهرة القصر (9 سبتمبر 2022)

*الله يعطيك العافية *


----------

